# Abschlusszeitung



## ODB (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich muss für unsere Schule eine Abschlusszeitung erstellen aber ich habe keinen Plan was ich da machen soll, also vom design her...
Zur verfügung stehen mir 

Illustrator 
Photoshop

Für vorschlägen etc... wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Devilius (10. Mai 2004)

naja das kommt ganz drauf an, darauf lässt sich keine genaue antwort geben, veilleicht sammelst du in deiner Klasse vorschläge wie das ganze aussehen kann, z.B im Sprayer-Stil oder so oder ganz schlicht oder ganz lustig, wie du eben magst, mit photoshop lassen sich einige dinge machen. kannst dir ja auch mal das hier  anschauen, vielleicht hilft dir davon etwas.

mfg
Devilius


----------



## da_Dj (11. Mai 2004)

Eben, hol dir erstmal ein paar Vorschläge, was im allgemeinen vom Stil so "angesagt" ist, was die Schüler/Lehrer lieber hätten und was man sich gleich sparen kann. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn du aus deiner Sicht der Dinge die Überzeitung bastelst und nacher kein Mensch Intresse daran bekundet, weil sie einfach nicht dem Stil der Masse angetan ist [leider muss man sich manchmal in gewisse Muster fügen ... baeh]. Du könntest ja auch schon ein paar Probe Seiten in verschiedenen Stilen machen, einfach mal drauf los,was dir so einfällt und gefällt, und es anderen zeigen, wirst ja dann sehen, ob es angenommen wird, oder gleich im Müll landet


----------



## subzero (13. Mai 2004)

Ich kann dir von vornherrein sagen sowas ist generrel schlicht aber Effizient zu halten, gerade für eine Schülerzeitung.

Du musst wissen, dass du viel Text unterbringen musst auf gut leserlichem Hintergrund! Das is so ziemlich das wichtigste.

Das beste is eigentlich wenns für den Schwarzweiß Druck gedacht ist das du das ganze nur an den Rändern mit verschiedenen Grautönen Dekorierst.

Spryerstile und andere eher "ausgefallenere" Stile währen wir einen monochron Druck eher schlecht.

Bespreib mal etwas näher wie und wofür das ganze ist?
S/W?


----------



## ODB (15. Mai 2004)

Ja es sollte schwarz weiss sein und jeder Schüler bekommt warscheinlich 1 Seite.

Name
Spitzname
Geburtstag
Wohnort

Text

Mit nem guten rahmen oder so......

Kann mir da einer helfen ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das richtig machen soll.


----------



## ODB (15. Mai 2004)

Rechts noch Foto und Babyfoto


----------



## ODB (15. Mai 2004)

Also ist halt für ne normale Abschlusszeitung und sollte wie gesagt eher schlicht gehalten sein.


----------



## Devilius (16. Mai 2004)

schonmal was von der edit-funktion gehört?


----------



## TCTomm (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich denke wir haben das was wirklich gutes hinbekommen. was meint ihr?

http://www.bedenk.de/my.XP/start.htm

unter screens (das ist eine alte seite zur studiumsbewerbung meine neue seite gibts erst in paar wochen)

also das a und o sind interessante artikel ein einigermaßen einheitliches layout und vor allem BALD anfangen und gut ORGANISIEREN

werbung auftreiben und falls ihr artikel von den mitschülern sammelt denk daran das die nie rechtzeitig abgegeben werden. am abgabetag hatte wir einen am tag des drucks waren immer noch nicht alle da.

falls du was bestimmtes wissen willst, frag nochmal nach...

grüße Thomas Bedenk


SCHAUT AUCH MAL HIER 

http://www.bedenk.de/tracking.music
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157313.html


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

ich habe mit meiner klasse auch eine abschluss zeitung gemacht wir haben ein klassenfoto und darum einige balken und andere dinge auf die voderseite gemacht
ich schlage vor du überlegts dir ertsmal welche richttung - ordentlich, auffallend, modern....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Juni 2004)

tobi-city, bitte halte dich an die Netiquette (insbesondere Groß- / Kleinschreibung)

Danke
Martin


----------



## _chefrocka (22. Juni 2004)

Entweder, ich hab da was überlesen, oder warum sagt keiner, dass man das am besten in InDesign / Quark machen sollte
Eine Zeitung in Photoshop / Illustrator zu gestalten ist eher kompliziert .... diese Programme sind sehr willkommen als Hilfsmittel, aber zum setzen selber?


----------



## Blumenkind (22. Juni 2004)

Für eine Abschlusszeitung reicht meiner Meinung nach das etwas kostengünstigere Programm Adobe Pagemaker.


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. Juni 2004)

Abend,

die Programme Photoshop und Illustrator sind nicht zum Setzen bzw. Layouten im Printbereich gedacht. Speziell Photoshop kann in Sachen wie Typo ziemlich grausam sein. Für deinen Zweck stellt Indesign eine bessere Lösung dar. Pagemaker ist nur für den einfachen Satz gedacht, und besitzt deshalb nur einen sehr geringen Funktionsumfang.

_keen!


----------

